# Where do You buy cigars online?



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

I hear that there are a lot of great deals to be had on the internet. Where to you like to buy your sticks online?

In my opinion nothing beats a walk-in humidor stocked wall-to-wall with cigars but if the internet gives me better prices...
But of course I can't type "best online cigar shop" into google because I will just get a bunch of advertisements and sponsored results.

Thanks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These three have sales, daily deals and have recently supported our Cigar Troop Drive, I recommend them!

Cigar Humidor, Glass Top Cigar Humidor at TampaHumidor

Cigar.com - Cigars

Cigars International - Accessories

Good Luck!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

There are many places you will find by just surfing the web, but Smelvis pretty much summed up the big hitters


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

smelvis said:


> These three have sales, daily deals and have recently supported our Cigar Troop Drive, I recommend them!
> 
> Cigar Humidor, Glass Top Cigar Humidor at TampaHumidor
> 
> ...


These are the ones I would list. Not to say they are the only ones out there with good deals. I know first hand CI and Cigar.com have incredible customer service.

Do yourself a favor and ignore any and all offers from a certain site starts with "T". Horrible customer service and your sticks arrive in poor shape. Speaking from personal experience. I ordered from them twice and twice had the worst experience ever.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't tell you...:tape2:


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't forget about http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search.cfm?N=0&Ne=1000007
and Cigarbid.com Auctions
and JRCigars.com: The World's Largest Cigar Store and Lowest Prices!

I've never ordered anything online, but these sites get a a lot of air-time on this forum.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I get my singles from Tampa Humidor. Good prices and free shipping.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

roughrider said:


> I get my singles from Tampa Humidor. Good prices and free shipping.


Ditto this,,right now they have a shipment of the La Traviatas back in stock for those who love this cigar. Better hurry as they won't be there for long and with free shipping,,,great deal.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

In my personal order:

- Cigars International I'm pretty loyal since there's deals everywhere and great customer service.

- Famous Smoke Shop Good customer service and you really can't beat the monster w/ hourly deals.
(CigarBid.com and Cigarmonster.com have the best deals online and are run by CI/Famous)

Other than those 2, JR has deals sometimes but being run by altadis, they push that stuff too much IMO.

And Cigar.com has good customer service but their prices are usually considerably higher than anyone else (with a few exceptions)


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I take it you have not visited the "Devil" site.. muhahahahaha Cigarbid.com


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I've ordered from Atlanticcigar.com and was pleased with the deal.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The cheepest place I can find them. I usually do quite a bit of hunting.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Check on here CigarCyclopedia.com: Authoritative Daily Coverage of Cigars, Accessories, Issues and People. - Comparison Shopper


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Discount Premium Cigars Online

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

are two of my favs that sell quality cigars...


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

CigarsInternational
Cigarbid
CigarMonster


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cigars International, all the way.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been VERY happy with Cigar.com

The package is exquisite. Shrink-wraped bundles, in a cigar ziplock, with a humi-pak. Never damaged.

Wouldn't hesitate buying from them ever.

I would *stay way* from the place that rhymes with Compson's Thigar Company.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

+1 and im not scurred stay away from thompsons they have questionable business practices

CI
Famous
cigar.com

whoevers cheaper with what i want


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

CI is great, quick, and friendly for sure... But the prices are a little higher than other sites and they're often sold out of popular smokes (probably due to the high volume of satisfied customers) They have some great samplers, too.

Best cigar prices lives up to their name, on occasion, but there are better deals to be had nowadays, so it pays to shop around a bit. (they seem to have raised their prices a bit, but the customer service and shipping is A1 in my exp.) You'll never be "ripped off" by them, and they DO have the best prices I've found on some of my favorites. Down note: they don't have a very good selection of samplers or 5ers. Not the place to "find out what you like".

Some of those great prices can be found on Nice Ash Cigars, but I'm not too sure about their customer service... My orders have all been shipped promptly, but the packaging is not too hot (Cardboard box, packing paper, and nothing in the way of vacuum sealing or even a plastic baggie on the boxes. Singles and 5ers come in a little ziploc humi-bag, though.) In addition, I've been waiting for a couple of months for them to fulfill an order of 5 Tat Reserva SWs, of which I only received 1, and was told the rest would come backordered in Nov, which hasn't happened yet, as of Dec. 9th. They have answered my emails fairly promptly, though.

Haven't tried Famous yet, but they get great reviews from what I hear.

I used to buy from JRs, but not too much anymore. There are far too many better, cheaper sites to be shopped from. They DO have some pretty cool deals every now and then, though. I buy from them when I can get a really cool ashtray, lighter, etc. with my order (as long as it's something I was gonna smoke anyway), and it pays to get their mail catalogue so I don't miss any cool freebies. Plus, their selection is pretty much 90% garbage, depending on your tastes. (If you like the NC brands with Cuban names and lookalike bands, you might be happy with it. I personally prefer more "boutique" NCs, so please take that last comment with that grain of salt.)

Thompson mails me a catalogue every now and then, but their prices are always high, and I hear bad things about their customer service.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mostly from AtlanticCigar and Taboo ..


----------



## nub (Dec 2, 2009)

Dom said:


> In my personal order:
> 
> - Cigars International I'm pretty loyal since there's deals everywhere and great customer service.
> 
> ...


I'll pretty much second exactly that. I primarily buy from CI unless I find a better deal from the monster or in an auction. I've always received great customer service from CI, and they always have low standard pricing.

Unfortunately, local shops in Michigan really can't compete with online retailers anymore, due to the ridiculous state taxes instilled by the retarded Governor Granholm. It's a shame really, but a box at the shop is almost double what you can get it for on CI. I'm getting to the point where I don't even buy singles there anymore.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Qball said:


> I would *stay way* from the place that rhymes with Compson's Thigar Company.


Last order I placed was a couple of bundles and they were just tossed in a box with some loose packing paper. :doh:

Holts is a good one.


----------



## Speedie (Nov 24, 2009)

I ordered from Atlantic but haven't gotten my shipment yet. I'm also thinking of ordering a 4 pack of torpedos Ashton VSGs from cigar place. Any word on them?


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

I've only ordered from Cigar.com, they ship great, nicely packaged and all. Kind of a pain being up north ordering though.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Speedie said:


> I ordered from Atlantic but haven't gotten my shipment yet. I'm also thinking of ordering a 4 pack of torpedos Ashton VSGs from cigar place. Any word on them?


Yes I have used cigarplace.biz multiple times. Get on their email list and you'll get promo codes and updates on free shipping. I would recommend them.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Esoteric said:


> I take it you have not visited the "Devil" site.. muhahahahaha Cigarbid.com


LOL you're determined to cost this guy his job, wife, and any remaining sanity by telling him about that, aren't you? :rotfl: people waste their entire lives on that site. Sometimes you get pretty epic deals though, not gunna lie.


----------



## eboniknight (Dec 3, 2008)

Qball said:


> I've been VERY happy with Cigar.com
> 
> The package is exquisite. Shrink-wraped bundles, in a cigar ziplock, with a humi-pak. Never damaged.
> 
> ...


Could not say it any better myself!!


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

C-Bid
JR's
Cigarplace


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

+1 on the Taboo, excellent customer service and good sticks!

TabooCigars.com


----------



## snooper800 (May 18, 2009)

Cigar Fox

Serious Cigars

Tower Cigars

Cigar.com


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Cypress said:


> The cheepest place I can find them. I usually do quite a bit of hunting.


I'm with Sam on this. But I find that cigarplace and Atlantic seem to have the best prices most of the time. I also like Famous's cigarmonster. I am lucky that I am able to resist cbid (probably for fear of the wrath of the Mrs). LOL To me, I think there is is a sense of accomplishment when you shop around and find the best deal.


----------



## BigStun (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm all about cigar.com's daily deals as well as cigarmonster. I love tampahumidor.com for their free shipping on individual sticks. Their prices are decent, but the free shipping is nice when I want to try something out. 

Cigar.com's shipping is always superb btw.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

I've purchased from cheaphumidors, Thompson, Famous-Smoke, Bonita SmokeShop, CigarsDirect, and CigarPlace.biz (really good deals here!)


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Cigars International... I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I cannot really add my two cents as I buy cubans online, sorry guys n girls. As per the rules dont ask. :tape:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I cannot add anything to all the sites mentioned before me, however it is up to you to do your due diligence and look at the diff. sites. After a while, you will develop a few favorites, and can go from there.


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

Qball said:


> I've been VERY happy with Cigar.com
> 
> The package is exquisite. Shrink-wraped bundles, in a cigar ziplock, with a humi-pak. Never damaged.
> 
> ...


I would 2nd that. They call you or email you all the time, they have VERY aggressive telemarketing.....

After your first prder, you will need :help: to get away from them


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Famous-smoke has been great to work with, and the free shipping on larger orders is great.


----------

